# Obi and charlies mom



## Debbieg (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi there, new to this forum..I am mom to 5 yr old Charlie. Girl...himalayan/ snowshoe and 5 month old Obi who I was told by breeder was a lilac lynx himalayan...would really like others opinion of this..especially the colours..first 2 pics are obi and third is Charlie


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Personally I think Himalayan cats are in the running for Most Beautiful Cats In The World, and snowshoes are in the running for Most Appealing and Pettable. You're lucky to have both! Welcome to the forum.


----------

